# My AC is Broken! HELP!



## cataclyzm (Apr 28, 2004)

I'm driving a 2002 Altima 2.5 SL and I'm having problem with my A/C. No cold air, all of a sudden it just stop working while I was driving with AC on. Check the fuses and they are all great. I lived in San Diego and the heatwave just started so I need it to work. I just hit 37K miles, does that mean the dealer won't repair it for me? It was broken like 2 weeks ago I should have brought it in ASAP. My dad is driving a camry for 8 years now and never had a problem with AC. My altima is only 2 years old and now AC is broken... just not fair if Nissan will not repair this under warranty. Any tips on troubleshooting this myself. Thanks for the help!!!


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Try turning on and off the A/C while someone is listening or watching the compressor for the clutch to engage or disengage. Also turn it on defrost and set it to hot and have someone do the same thing. If it doesn't engage then check the electrical connection at the compressor. Otherwise you should take it to the dealer while riding with the windows down. Then again you can always cruise up to La Jolla or over to Pac Beach where it is a little cooler along the beach front... I could think of worse things that can happen like the snow we are supposed to get tomorrow night.

Troy


----------



## dkocur (Feb 17, 2004)

I had a problem with mine and it turned out to be the temperature switch had to be replaced (probably broken where it connected to the cable). Anyway, the cable runs down to a flap that switches from cold / hot down by your feet. Turn the temperature switch back and forth and observe the bottom end of the cable. If it's not moving your switch probably needs replacing. Another common problem (there's a TSB out for it) is that the cable get's disconnected at the bottom. The fix for that is simply put it back on.  Good luck!


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

dkocur said:


> I had a problem with mine and it turned out to be the temperature switch had to be replaced (probably broken where it connected to the cable). Anyway, the cable runs down to a flap that switches from cold / hot down by your feet. Turn the temperature switch back and forth and observe the bottom end of the cable. If it's not moving your switch probably needs replacing. Another common problem (there's a TSB out for it) is that the cable get's disconnected at the bottom. The fix for that is simply put it back on.  Good luck!


Same thing KEEPS happening to me. I fixed it once, but it keeps getting snagged. Its getting REALLY old. If there is a TSB, that means free fix, even after warranty right?


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Their is a TSB for the air conditioner not working properly.
It only applies to the 2.5's (sorry Dave!) and it involves the replacement
of the A/C compressor clutch. Reference TSB # NTB02-057 if your
2.5 was built before 1/28/02 when you go to the dearlership.

Oh, and 'yes' Dave. TSB's are mutually exclusive from any type
of Nissan manufacturer warranty.


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

dkocur said:


> Another common problem (there's a TSB out for it) is that the cable get's disconnected at the bottom. The fix for that is simply put it back on.  Good luck!


This is the part I was refering to. This is exactly what keeps happening to me.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

alty02 said:


> This is the part I was refering to. This is exactly what keeps happening to me.


Hmm, their is another one (NTB02-048) that might be what you're talking about. It involves a gear door that falls off near the cable. Has your gear door fallen off?


----------



## cataclyzm (Apr 28, 2004)

KA24Tech said:


> Try turning on and off the A/C while someone is listening or watching the compressor for the clutch to engage or disengage. Also turn it on defrost and set it to hot and have someone do the same thing. If it doesn't engage then check the electrical connection at the compressor. Otherwise you should take it to the dealer while riding with the windows down. Then again you can always cruise up to La Jolla or over to Pac Beach where it is a little cooler along the beach front... I could think of worse things that can happen like the snow we are supposed to get tomorrow night.
> 
> Troy


Wow! thanks guys for all the great tips! I also posted this on altimas.net and its been 2 days now without reply. Anyways I tried everything mentioned on the thread. I don't think the problem is in the temperature switch. I looked at the switch while turning the temperature dial and I could see it moving. Also when I move it to hot... the air becomes warmer and when I bring it back to cold, it changed to fan temperature (not cold). So that leaves me with the compressor clutch. I don't really have a clue how to know if the clutch is engaging or not but when I look at it I don't see anything changing or hear anything clicking. I'll definitely mentioned all the TSB about the AC when I bring it to the dealer, I just hoped they will honor it. I just don't want to get screwed coz of my 37K mileage. Also will they charge me for checking or diagnosing what causes the problem? I lived in the inlands so this is really frustrating... two days ago temperature was about 104 degrees. Why is this happening for a two years old car and the sad part is this is my first brand new car! but anyways thanks for all the help!


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> Hmm, their is another one (NTB02-048) that might be what you're talking about. It involves a gear door that falls off near the cable. Has your gear door fallen off?


Yes, the gear keeps popping out at the end of the cable. A dealership quoted me $150 to take a look at it and fix it, as long as it didn't take more than 2 hrs. I need to get a copy of that TSB and take it in.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

alty02 said:


> Yes, the gear keeps popping out at the end of the cable. A dealership quoted me $150 to take a look at it and fix it, as long as it didn't take more than 2 hrs. I need to get a copy of that TSB and take it in.


Just have the dealership look it up on ASSIST, after they get done wiping the
egg off their face!


----------



## cataclyzm (Apr 28, 2004)

Now I really need help big time! I have a very unpleasant trip to the dealership this morning. I brought my car in... they said my car is not covered under warranty since it is over 36K miles and so I mentioned all the TSB regarding broken AC. The service manager was surprised that I know it. I said I went to Nissan forums and found it there. Unfortunately he said again that when he punched in my VIN # there is no recalls or "campaign" for the car. So the TSB's are not acceptable since it is not a recall.

So I said how much will it cost me to get it repaired. He said that they need to diagnose the car for $50 and it will be put on top of the total if I decided to get it repaired there.

After 5 hours I received a phone call. They said the problem is indeed the Compressor Clutch not engaging. Total for everything is $497!!! UNBELIEVABLE! I furiously asked them why in the hell did a thing like that failed if I only used the car for two years and in perfectly good condition. They said they don't know... and whispered I should have gotten an extended warranty. WOW! I am so mad - wasted my time and my $50 bucks for a problem they should have covered.

Anyways would it be cheaper if I bring it to a repair shop? Is that the best thing to do? There is no way I can afford $497 right now...


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

for my own knowledge, and im sure it will get answered, are nissan clutches replaceable? ive got an fsm but it doesnt cover the compressor section.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

cataclyzm said:


> Now I really need help big time! I have a very unpleasant trip to the dealership this morning. I brought my car in... they said my car is not covered under warranty since it is over 36K miles and so I mentioned all the TSB regarding broken AC. The service manager was surprised that I know it. I said I went to Nissan forums and found it there. Unfortunately he said again that when he punched in my VIN # there is no recalls or "campaign" for the car. So the TSB's are not acceptable since it is not a recall.
> 
> So I said how much will it cost me to get it repaired. He said that they need to diagnose the car for $50 and it will be put on top of the total if I decided to get it repaired there.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that man!

Here's a good article on TSB'S:
http://www.edmunds.com/ownership/maintenance/articles/44745/article.html


----------



## lawabidn (Mar 28, 2004)

Asleep_94_Altima said:


> for my own knowledge, and im sure it will get answered, are nissan clutches replaceable? ive got an fsm but it doesnt cover the compressor section.


yep they are, they arent that cheap though. 

But howabout this idea. www.car-part.com and locate a used one for ~100 bucks and have another shop, or even the dealership replace it and recharge the system.... much cheaper than $500 bucks 

-Corey


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

To replace the entire compressor, replace the filter drier (needs to be done anytime you open the AC system), leak check and recharge the system on any car should run you 300-400 dollars at a decent repair shop. Take it around for a few estimates.

Since the car is a R-134a system you can do it yourself if you have a vacuum pump. Get a new compressor and filter drier and a couple cans of R-134a and AC oil.

Parts shouldn't run you more than 200.00 or so from someplace like Grubbs


----------

